# A modern hello.



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Good (insert correct time here),

As you can guess I am new to this site.

A little about me:

I have been writing for about a year now. My passion for writing blossomed when I won an essay contest a few months ago. I do some write some poetry but mostly short stories and I am even *crosses fingers* working on a novel.

I am always open to advice and knowledge from others.

Thank you!


----------



## Shinn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, LemonLime! 

I hope to be reading some of your work soon.


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you very much! It is grand to meet you.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a pleasure to meet another new writer on the forums, LemonLime. I hope you'll enjoy being on the forums.


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you again. I am glad to be here. I will try to learn as much as possible. I am like a sponge in a way. Comforting.


----------



## Baron (Jul 22, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you Baron. Grand to meet you.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you! Nice to meet you.


----------

